# DECIMAL in RPGLE



## The_S (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine J2EE Anwendung, die über ein CallableStatement auf ein RPGLE Programm zugreift. Dieses RPGLE Programm wurde nicht von mir geschrieben - ich muss es nur aufrufen. Jetzt wird in diesem Programm ein Übergabeparameter in der Form DECIMAL(5,2) erwartet. Also eine Fließkommazahl mit 3 Vorkomma- und 2 Nachkomma Stellen. Stellt sich nur die Frage wie ich diesen Wert in meiner Anwendung setze ...

Mein CallableStatement


```
{Call DATABASE.RPGPROG(?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?)}
```

Mit


```
cs.setString(1, "ErstersFragezeichenErsetzen");
```

setze ich die anderen Parameter (alles CHARs). Nur wie sieht dann der Aufruf für mein DECIMAL aus? Übergebe ich einen 5-stelligen Char, der z. B. für 45,7 so aussieht: 04570. Oder übergebe ich ein Double bzw. Float? Oder ein String mit "45,7" bzw. "45.7"?

Leider kann ich es nicht ausprobieren, da noch ein anderer Fehler im RPG vorhanden ist, aufgrund dessen ich nie eine Anzeige bekomme. Der entsprechende AS400-Programmierer-Kollege kommt leider erst in ein paar Tagen dazu den Fehler zu beheben.

Danke für eure Hilfe  .


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jul 2007)

und du kannst dir auch kein HelloWorld-RPG nebenher erstellen,
was immer 'RPG' auch ist?

ich bin für einen vorher gerundeten double


----------



## The_S (26. Jul 2007)

RPG bzw. RPGLE ist eine problemorientierte Programmiersprache die  bei uns u. a. für StoredProcedures auf unserem WaWiSys AS/400 verwendet wird. Da ich (noch) kein AS/400 Programmierer bin, erweist sich die Erstellung eines solchen Programms für mich als beschwerlich  . Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

